# USB Supported DVD Player Problem



## ne_noman78 (May 15, 2010)

Hello Friend,

I need your help
yesterday i bought a DVD player with USB support
i want to watch the movies through USB port by using External Hard drive,

my dvd player has following specifications

comany : IKON
model : IK-285
format support : MPEG-4/MP3/JPEG(PICTURE)/KODAK(PICTURE)/HDCD/DIVX

my external hard disk : FAT32 type
company : EDGE (USB 2.0)

I copied the avi formated movie to my external hard disk then connect to DVD player USB port, then TV displaying loading, then movie name come, when i select the movie and press enter the movie starts. but after 30 seconds the movie starts again from beginning, 

i have tried many movies but the problem is same for all movie only the timing difference, some movie restart after 30 seconds, some movie start after 15 seconds,

Now what the problem i do not know, 

can anyone will solve my problem.


----------



## gea_gie (May 16, 2011)

same with what i have experienced last night. but when i bought it, i played how many movies using usb and continuously playing, just last night i encountered this problem. so i went back to watch my old movies using the dvd disc.

Please, anybody who can help???

Appreciate it.


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

well how are the files presented, if there in a folder the dvd player wont find them, put them out in the open, the root of the drive, maybe it only reads drives that are FAT32 not NTFS, maybe the dvd players usb wont pay up that much power, it could be a low power one that doesn't do 300 milliamp, only 50. 

Or Maybe your hd has more than one partition and the player can't read hd's with more than one partition (i'm not sure about this one though as I have only used FAT32 single partition for my external hddrives that I use in ps2 or dvdplayers) 

good luck


----------

